# Marker Buoy



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Whats the best wreck bouy to mark a bottom spot with? 

Whats the best way to anchor over a bottom spot, Do you drop a marker on the spot then motor up current drop the anchor and let out rope until the boat is back at the marker, or do you drop anchor on the bottom spot and go down the anchor rope? I usually try using a buoy, but sometimes it take several attempts to get the anchor in the right spot for the boat to rest next to the buoy. Dropping the anchor over the spot, the boat will be several hundred feet away from the bottom spot you are diving on. What do Ya'll think is best?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

For divers the best bet is to drop the hook on the site so you can follow the line down - and back up. For fishing, you want to anchor up current so your boat will be over the site.

I only use a buoy if there's a lot of wind or current or if I'm not sure of the layout of the site. 

As another option,particularly if you're spearfishing, leave a driver in the boat anduse the buoy asthe descent/ascent line. You don't have to drop the hook and you can hit a lot more spots in less time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You drop the anchor in the wreck as close to the edge as possible. Then when finished or I prefer to do it when I get down to the anchor, remove it from the wreck and make sure if you do it when you first get down that the anchor has enough scope and is set good. But doing it when you first get down if you come up away from the anchor and have to swim to the boat the anchor will not be hung in the wreck and require another dive to free it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sealark (3/26/2009)*You drop the anchor in the wreck as close to the edge as possible. Then when finished or I prefer to do it when I get down to the anchor, remove it from the wreck and make sure if you do it when you first get down that the anchor has enough scope and is set good. But doing it when you first get down if you come up away from the anchor and have to swim to the boat the anchor will not be hung in the wreck and require another dive to free it.


This is what I do. I try to find the edges of a wreck. I then head into the current/waves and a little bit after I getover the wreck, I drop it. Usually this puts the anchore in the wreck, but near the outer edge. So when I get down there, I don't have to swim in 100 yards to the sand. I do this when I get down first thing.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=IDT/PROD/suremarker

screw using the anchor. plan on leaving somebody on the boat and dive down the bouy line. so much nicer getting on the boat and driving away. this bouy is cool, you dont have to touch the line incase the jellyfish are bad...you reel it in like a fishing rod.

cheers


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (3/26/2009)*http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=IDT/PROD/suremarker
> 
> screw using the anchor. plan on leaving somebody on the boat and dive down the bouy line. so much nicer getting on the boat and driving away. this bouy is cool, you dont have to touch the line incase the jellyfish are bad...you reel it in like a fishing rod.
> 
> cheers


x2 when spearfishing, this is the way to go drop, shoot, get back in boat and go to next spot. no anchor involved.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have always just liked having a more sturdy line to hold on to if needed. That'swhy I like anchoring. Especially if the current is ripping. And I have went down on a dive with no current and came up to ripping current on my safety stop. So you can not always tell when you flip over the side. I anchor and let out a 100 foot tag line to help me get back to the boat in those times I have to come up away from the anchor line. 

But I usually only dive me and someone else out of my boat most of the time. So there is no one left to drive the boat on a dive. So I have to anchor no matter what usually.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had a SureMarker Buoy for several years with no complaints. A great asset at night using a chemlight in the clear "mast". I also use it for shore dives, tie it off to my BC, and get on with it.

When I go boating, I have to please the "non-divers" by anchoring over the wreck so they can catch fish. I usually go past the wreck, after marking it with a buoy, about a 100 ft or so, drop anchor, power back a bit, then wait till we get close to the buoy and cinch her up. After we get a good bottom reading, adjusting the rode to suit, I drop a spare anchor and rode to the bottom as an ascent line. It's got a half inch rode so currents and a possible deco stop are no problem. I also deploy a 100 ft long polypropylene rope with an anchor ball at the end (or the suremarker buoy if it is easily recoverable) to give the divers a "lllllllooooooonnnnnggg" target to swim for if they miss the ascent line. The fisherman complain about tangles and such with all the lines out - I tell them that if they don't like the setup, use your own boat next time! - Ric


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

When putting divers down on a charter I found it safest and most convienient to find the upcurrent edge of the wreck, pull forward 50' or so and let your anchor just off in the sand. This puts you right on top of the wreck as you reach the bottom 1/4 of the line.This wayneeds no freeing of the anchor before you leave, nor do you have to worry that you set it well enough when you freed it from the wreck on your way down. It also makes it very easy to find on the way up. I am assuming your anchor setup is appropriate. If you can't lower your anchor, let out an appropriate amount of scope, and have that anchor set first shot(no consideration that you put it in the right place) then you either have too little anchor or most often have far too little chain. The best way to tell is that when you look at your chain on the bottom, if the boat picks up more than half of your chain you've got too little.Yes you probably need an anchor ball.

P.S. I don't remember having a diver not come up the anchor line. You also tend too come up slower.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Anchoring is the best bet. Now, if you do spearfishing tournaments and have many dive teams and want to mark the wreck and drop off the next guys fairly closeby, then a bandit buoy will work. You get them at Outcast and you have to buy the big ass weight too. Rig it up to connect the weight to the buoy with some (about 20 - 30 ft) 100 lb mono or fluoro and then all you have to do is chuck it overboard when the wreck marks up. The system has a drag that does everything for you. Re-tie the leader every so often as they do tend to break and then you are out one expensive ass weight. 

A better system was made by Holy Spear-it. You'll have to get with him on that though, he may have patented it by now.


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the response. Some good ideas there. I guess it's what feels best for you


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just remembered I never have anyone in the boat with me. I take all my friends Me, Myself and I.. OK here it comes !!!!:nonono


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (3/28/2009)*I just remembered I never have anyone in the boat with me. I take all my friends Me, Myself and I.. OK here it comes !!!!:nonono


That's like runnin' with scissors!!!!!!!! oke


----------

